# LED Lights



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Hey all, 
I'm looking to do somethings to spruce up my car a little bit without wasting a ton of money. I was thinking of putting in LED lights for my front turn signal/parking lights and my rear lights. I've tried the LED lights with just the LEDs at the top of the plug (Wal Mart clearance) and they didn't work too well and on top of that when I put them in place of the turn signal light it didn't provide enough resistance so the flasher acted like the bulb was burned out. I was wondering if anyone else had tried that with their altimas with any success. On top of that I'm going to try to put some blue lights inside the door by the door locks and the window switches of each door because I've noticed some slight gaps in the switches and I was hoping for a blue glow from the switches. When I get that one done I'll get some pics up but I was wondering if anyone had some suggestions on getting the LEDs to work without adding the resistors. And if anyone has had some more experience with the bulbs, I don't want to pay a lot of money for this right now. 

Darktide


----------

